# Hysteroscopy Vs Laparoscopy



## shruthi (Oct 16, 2015)

Can we code both diagnostic  Hysteroscopy (58555) and surgical laparoscopy (58662) together. There is no edits for these 2 procedures but there is a note which states - surgical laparoscopy always includes diagnostic laparoscopy.

Thank you,

Shruthi.


----------



## mshaw530 (Oct 26, 2015)

This is what I found on our encoder:
"If a laparoscopy is performed in conjunction with this procedure, report the appropriate laparoscopy code in addition to the hysteroscopy code."
You can bill them together as they are two seperate procedures thru different access points.


----------

